# STC 1000 temperature controller to control fans in the summer.



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Just just set this up yesterday. I want to share this with people who use fans in the summer to cool their tanks, and want to hook up a controller. Instead of having the fan run the whole day, you can have it come on at a certain temperature, and turn off at a certain temperature. You have to wire the controller yourself which is easy.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fan controller*

where did u purchase this and how much was it ... how is it working so far ..


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

It working great so far. The controller, fan and project box I got on eBay. The rest of the stuff Rona. Here is a video that will explain how to wire everything, and what you need.



tom g said:


> where did u purchase this and how much was it ... how is it working so far ..


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.oguiadacidade.com.br/videos/index.php?busca=STC 1000


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_trks...000+temperature+controller&_sacat=0&_from=R40

You will need the 110v Controller


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry I was ment to post this in the DIY section. If the mods could move it. 
Thanks


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Where did you get the project box? I have everything except the box.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370961338323?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

With this box you have to mount the controller on the front. it's not deep enough to mount the controller on top on the box.



matti2uude said:


> Where did you get the project box? I have everything except the box.


----------

